# Ulrich Zwingli on the church membership of infants



## Reformed Covenanter (Apr 19, 2022)

The infants of the Christian people are of the church and of the people of God, parts and members of his congregation. Which thing thus we prove. It is promised by the testimonies all most of all the prophets, that the church of the gentiles should be gathered together and unite unto the church of the people of God, And Christ himself said they should come from the east & west and sit down to eat with the God of Abraham Isaac & Jacob. And again. Go ye your ways into the universal world. &c. Now unto the church of the Jews pertain as well their infants as the Jews them self. No less, then … infants pertain unto the church of Christ as we our selves & as some time did the infants of the Jews. ...

For more, see Ulrich Zwingli on the church membership of infants.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andres (Apr 19, 2022)

WCF 25.2
The visible Church, which is also
catholic or universal under the Gospel
(not confined to one nation as before
under the law), consists of all those
throughout the world that profess the
true religion; and of their children: and
is the kingdom of the Lord Jesus Christ,
the house and family of God, out of
which there is no ordinary possibility
of salvation.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

